# Hellcat wing fold closeups for modelers and artists



## evangilder (Mar 1, 2009)

I was out at the Camarillo Airport yesterday to shoot some shots for the museum. We unfolded and folded the wings on the Hellcat for some photos, so I thought I would grab some closeups for you guys.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 1, 2009)

Thats a very usefull set of pics !.

Great detail and clarity as allways, thanks for posting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Excellent pics mate!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 1, 2009)

Cheers guys. I even got to help fold them back up. I had watched it many times, but never helped before. You need at least 3 people to fold the wings on the Hellcat, in case you are doing any diorama work, one in the cockpit to hit the switches and pumps, one on the wings to swing them up or down and one near the fold to lock the wing in place.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2009)

So, they only fold themself while the engine is running then, or?


----------



## evangilder (Mar 1, 2009)

No, wing folding on a Hellcat is a manual operation, regardless of whether the engine is on or not.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2009)

Anyway these pics are very, very helpful.THX Eric.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2009)

So, did this only change with the Corsair then?


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 1, 2009)

The Corsairs were auto-folding, and I think the Helldiver's were as well, though I cannot be certain. 

Great pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2009)

Really nice pics Eric! I'm sure someone will find them useful.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 1, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> So, did this only change with the Corsair then?



I don't know what the differences in thinking were between Grumman and Vought, but I think Grumman wanted as simple and light a design as possible. The F8F wingtip folds were also manual.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 1, 2009)

Great stuff Erich, will definatly help out.....


----------



## marek (Mar 1, 2009)

Very usefull pictures for modeler. THank´s very much


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 1, 2009)

Great shots Eric - a question.

Just wondering what this line is and why they routed it around that hole. I would of tried to make a gentle arc and clamp the upper line to the inside of the wing. Maybe one of the A&P folks there could shed some light on that?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2009)

Great shots Eric, and VERY useful. I guess, keeping it a manual fold, meant less to go wrong.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 1, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Great shots Eric - a question.
> 
> Just wondering what this line is and why they routed it around that hole. I would of tried to make a gentle arc and clamp the upper line to the inside of the wing. Maybe one of the A&P folks there could shed some light on that?



I am not sure on that one, Joe. I will ask the guys next time I'm out there.


----------



## model299 (Mar 1, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Great shots Eric - a question.
> 
> Just wondering what this line is and why they routed it around that hole. I would of tried to make a gentle arc and clamp the upper line to the inside of the wing. Maybe one of the A&P folks there could shed some light on that?



That appears to be part of the wing locking mechanism to me. If you'll look at corresponding part of the folded wing in the original photo, (Just to the upper right of the end of the copyright notation.) you'll see the associated mating boss that the clamping mechanism locks onto. The reason I'm guessing that the lines are routed that way is to prevent anything that might happen to come through that hole from damaging the hydraulic lines.

Oh, and wonderful shots by the way!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 2, 2009)

model299 said:


> That appears to be part of the wing locking mechanism to me. If you'll look at corresponding part of the folded wing in the original photo, (Just to the upper right of the end of the copyright notation.) you'll see the associated mating boss that the clamping mechanism locks onto. *The reason I'm guessing that the lines are routed that way is to prevent anything that might happen to come through that hole from damaging the hydraulic lines*.


Understand that was part of the locking assy, but was wondering what would come through that hole? It would seem that the top line should be better supported but without being there its hard to really tell.


----------



## seesul (Mar 2, 2009)

What a pics! Thanks Eric.
Maybe I overlooked something but how did the locking mechanism work or look like...?
Any pic from the spare parts catalog available?


----------



## fly boy (Mar 2, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Great shots Eric - a question.
> 
> Just wondering what this line is and why they routed it around that hole. I would of tried to make a gentle arc and clamp the upper line to the inside of the wing. Maybe one of the A&P folks there could shed some light on that?



could be a line to fire the guns or the bomb rack


----------



## machine shop tom (Mar 2, 2009)

What an engineering marvel.

When I was a kid (late 60's), I had a model of a Hellcat that had functioning folding wings. I'll be danged if I could remember who produced it. I'd love to build one again.

Thanks for the pics.

tom


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 2, 2009)

fly boy said:


> could be a line to fire the guns or the bomb rack


----------



## evangilder (Mar 3, 2009)

fly boy said:


> could be a line to fire the guns or the bomb rack



Ummm, FAA regulations would never permit fire-able guns on an aircraft in civilian hands, even a non-profit organization. Any "bombs", missiles and rockets are not live, and must be securely fastened to the aircraft and not jettison or drop capable.


----------



## model299 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm still convinced these components are part of the wing locking mechanisms. How could they be anything else? If you look at the mating pieces on the outer wing (Bottom square on my post above.) there are no wires lines, or anything else that would suggest some type of gun or bomb release connection. I'm thinking the kinks in the hydraulic lines are borne of painful experience............ The kinks are obviously (To me, at least.) meant to avoid the opening in the wing stub, and I have a feeling they were put there after some sort of ugly incident. From what would require the input from an experienced Hellcat mechanic or historian.


----------



## model299 (Mar 3, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Understand that was part of the locking assy, but was wondering what would come through that hole? It would seem that the top line should be better supported but without being there its hard to really tell.



Yeah, doesn't make much sense, does it?

But, I figure they're there for a very good reason, else the A P mechanic would not bother with that sort of work. 

As mentioned above, it'd be nice to hear from someone who works on these aircraft.

I used to work at the (Now closed) Planes Of Fame museum in Minnesota. Darn, I miss that job. I had access to a lot of very knowledgeable people.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's a photo of another F6F - it seems that line is secured to the lower hoses.

I'm an A&P and also have an IA and worked on warbirds (never on an F6F though). I would have concerns about the lines just sitting there. Depending how much pressure flows through the lines being unsupported they could work harden and eventually fail - just a minor observation.

I've seen this aircraft (the aircraft Eric posted photos of) up close and it is very clean and well maintained - just a little constructive observation...


----------



## model299 (Mar 3, 2009)

OK, think I see why the lines are routed the way they are now. 

If you'll look at the linkage that I've circled, you'll note that when closed, the part I've highlighted will appear to extend through the hole in the wing stub. I think that's why the lines are shaped the way they are. 

I also note that the two aircraft sport entirely different hose assemblies.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Yep! That's what it looks like!

As far as the hoses - the ones on the first set of photos seem to be newer and shorter and are also routed differently.


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 4, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks. Below is made at CNO in 1982. Please note the alignment of the wing folding axis and the MLG.


----------



## model299 (Mar 4, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Ummm, *FAA regulations would never permit fire-able guns on an aircraft in civilian hands,* even a non-profit organization. Any "bombs", missiles and rockets are not live, and must be securely fastened to the aircraft and not jettison or drop capable.



Well, They're no fun!  Spoil sports!


----------



## fly boy (Mar 4, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Ummm, FAA regulations would never permit fire-able guns on an aircraft in civilian hands, even a non-profit organization. Any "bombs", missiles and rockets are not live, and must be securely fastened to the aircraft and not jettison or drop capable.



i know that but to keep the thing as a real hellcat not a replica


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sitting here thinking about the wing fold and the guns. Maybe im missing something but everytime you fold and unfold the wings, would that throw off the alignment and convergence of the guns. Even if it is minute. It may be a stupid question, but im just curious.


----------



## Sweb (Mar 29, 2009)

Great pics. Thanks. 

You beat me to it, FLYBOYJ pointing out the (hopefully temporary) use of copper tubing in the first picture wing stub? And, it looks like it was quickly installed. Too long and they should be conformed to come together and buddy-clamped to an additional clamp and then to an additional hard-point like they are where they exit the end-rib. Those aren't factory lines. They will soon crack at the AN fittings where they attach to that regulating valve with the vibrations of that 2800. Hurry-up-itis.


----------



## BSquared18 (Feb 12, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but the photos are great. Thank you.

I'm in the process of trying to figure out how to animate the wing fold in AC3D to use on an X-Plane Hellcat model. I've studied still photos and videos but still haven't quite got it clear in my mind how to animate this wing fold, which seems kind of like some sort of cam operation, folding two ways at once?

(EDIT: After making this post, I was continuing my search and came across a description that said the action is an example of a skewed axis. One source described it this way: "The principle upon which the Grumman folding wing depended was what engineers call a skewed axis. This axis, in essence, was a pivot set in the wing root that projected outward and backward at a certain angle into the movable portion of the wing. It is difficult to describe, but any reader with an eraser, paperclips, ingenuity, and patience can duplicate the mechanism.")

Speaking of motorized versus manual, I've seen several videos of Grumman Avengers, where the wings were folded/unfolded by the pilot in the cockpit. I suppose the Avenger was such a powerful beast that they could afford to add the weight necessary to motorize the operation.

Bill


----------



## dneid (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey, Eric,
Man, thank you for thinking of us. GREAT photos and a killer reference for when I get around to some PTO builds.
Dale


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2013)

I posted a few more, and some engine and landing gear shots, in Bill's Hellcat thread in the current GB. Might or might not help, depending what you need.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 13, 2013)

Glad to help. On the Hellcat, I have never seen a motorized wing fold. I don't honestly know if it ever anything like that, but would guess that they did not have it to save weight and complexity.


----------

